# jump starter packs



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone use one of these? https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjKxeD_94vQAhXDVywKHZuvCgUQFggeMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fno.co%2Fgb150&usg=AFQjCNFLtPaQKCujh99KI3PHi8ge91tM9A&bvm=bv.137132246,d.bGg

Rather spend the money once and get the biggest one out there. What would you buy?

These are on sale For $405 cdn atm


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

carcajou said:


> Anyone use one of these? https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjKxeD_94vQAhXDVywKHZuvCgUQFggeMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fno.co%2Fgb150&usg=AFQjCNFLtPaQKCujh99KI3PHi8ge91tM9A&bvm=bv.137132246,d.bGg
> 
> Rather spend the money once and get the biggest one out there. What would you buy?
> These are on sale For $405 cdn atm


I've used the new variety of jump starters and they are impressive.....first time I saw one I thought, now that thing ain't fixin to turn over that car (a built 350cu), not only did it turn it over, but the engine had a hard time starting and it spun it for a while.....it was really kinda hard to believe. 
That being said, I also used the older style with the dry batteries and they worked ok too, but no doubt these lithium packs are much more powerful and convienent. I have used a couple of different brands and wound up buying a schumacher (I think). It works good, think I paid $69 for it? I have seen them at the big box stores for less than $100....purty much all of them have a light and usb charging ports.....
It must be one hell of a unit to be $400......can't see myself spending that kinda money when I know the others work, perhaps not as long, idk.....but that's one expensive jump start, the Cadillac of jump starts....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree with dawg approaching $400 is too much for me for a jump start..


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I bought one for my daughter in law a couple years ago when she was having electrical issues with her Toyota SUV at college. My son said it worked great and saved her a bunch of times....I paid less than $100 at Lowes but I don't remember the the unit specs.....but I doubt that it would work on a cold diesel tractor....but maybe it would.

Regards, Mike


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a Sears unit. I've used it to recharge 18volt Dewalt batteries while working remote. Quick and easy.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Buddy bought one or two of the super small jump boxes. He buys a lot of construction equipment that needs TLC. Instead of buying a dead machine that you know nothing about he throws the jump box on quick. He can then see if the engine cranks, elec lights up etc. Takes SOME of the risk out of buying, and allows him to push the bid higher than he normally would, which equals more successful purchases.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Reason for the biggest available is when its 25 below batteries don't put out much juice, and not for long. I end up having to move things around in the machine storage in order to get at whatever needs to be started if i use jumper cables.  hoping to avoid that this winter when all i need is a tandem out of the shed.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

carcajou said:


> Reason for the biggest available is when its 25 below batteries don't put out much juice, and not for long. I end up having to move things around in the machine storage in order to get at whatever needs to be started if i use jumper cables. hoping to avoid this winter when all i need is a tandem out of the shed.


Ya , at that temp I would want the best too......course I probably would be holed up in my domicile with the heat cranking and wondering "how the hell did I get here, and more importantly, how do I get out...." 
But if the livestock needs feedin........I guess we do what we have to do. 
Good luck, get the best one....never even knew it existed, if it's like the ones I've seen....on steroids, it'll prolly turn a diesel on a sub-human morning. Just makes my bones hurt to even think about -25.......


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

In the winter the animals get fed breakfast before we do, always been that way. Seriously -25, -30 i don't mind that at all. Long as the wind behaves and the sun is shining it's a great day. Low humidity up here helps. The coldest i have seen in the this area was -62 degrees F early one morning. I never knew it got that cold till the log processor i was running up and died. Diesel gelled in everything and we didn't get anything up and running for 4 days. The camp shack had a fuel tank inside or it may have been a bad day. Walked out 1/2 mile to the camp, took a bit to warm up.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

-62, geeze, does antifreeze go that low? Dont imagine you guys use the 50/50 mix up there...


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

60/40 We would never consider starting anything at -45 or colder unless we threw a parachute over it and warmed it up first. Thank God for frost fighters.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> I would "like" that....but I just can't bring myself to do it
> So y'all are still out working in it as well.......that's absolutely crazy thinking to me. The world as we know it here comes to a stand still @ 8*


I liked it for ya Todd.


----------

